# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  How do you know when you have panic attack?

## ShyOne

IS panic attack the same as SAD? I panic in social situations.

----------


## Koalafan

Bah! Panic attacks for me usually involve my heart rate jacks up, my palms get incredibly sweaty, and my vision starts to become slightly blurred, and I start to feel detached from my surroundings =/. Usually I can tell real quick when I start to have one since the symptoms come on pretty fast

----------


## Vert1go

Sounds about right Koalafan...deff no fun is it?  ::(:

----------


## Katie

> Hello ShyOne.  Welcome to our forums 
> 
> Panic attacks and SAD/ Social anxiety disorder,  Are different. One can have both SAD and panic attacks.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure how to explain it in detail hopefully someone else more experienced could answer this better



 I have both.

----------


## Marleywhite

yeah, your heart rate increases and that is all you here.

----------


## Vert1go

With the heart rate increase I get cold sweats, dizzy, nausea, impaired vision and some times feel like or do pass out...

----------


## KDoughy

My panic attacks involve increased heart rate, ears becoming block so you can't hear much because of the blood being rushed around quickly. Gasping for air (hyperventilating), tunnel vision, arms and legs becoming really stiff and getting pins and needles, nausea resulting usually in vomiting. Sweaty hands and face.

I get mini panic attacks with my SA, which might result only in nausea and vomiting, or sweating and increased heart rate.

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

Usually my heart races, my palms become sweaty and i shake and feel cold -.- i hate panic attacks.

----------


## Antidote

If you panic only in social situations then you probably have SAD.

----------


## KramersHalfSister

People can have panic disorder and no social anxiety and vice versa. I had no idea until I started joining anxiety forums. I always thought that everyone with SA has PA too. I only have panic attacks in social situations too and I was diagnosed with social anxiety and panic disorder. Sounds like you have the same thing. There are also some people that have panic attacks when they're all alone too.

Btw, Koalafan and KDoughy nailed it when it comes to panic attack symptoms.

----------


## Chantellabella

The main symptoms I have is my chest starts to heart, I can't breathe and my ears block up.  I tend to have them at work.

----------

